
DuckDuckGo Switches from Fastmail to Outlook - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/davecompgeek/status/1188456978529562624
======
bitpush
Ran `dig duckduckgo.com MX` on the terminal and got this output

    
    
      # dig duckduckgo.com MX
    
      ;; global options: +cmd
      ;; Got answer:
      ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 54304
      ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1
    
      ;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
      ; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
      ;; QUESTION SECTION:
      ;duckduckgo.com.                        IN      MX
    
      ;; ANSWER SECTION:
      duckduckgo.com.         257     IN      MX      0 
      duckduckgo-com.mail.protection.outlook.com.
    
      ;; Query time: 802 msec
      ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
      ;; WHEN: Mon Oct XX XX:XX:XX XX 2019
      ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 98

------
basicplus2
We now know ahead of time who they are going to sell out to?

~~~
drannex
I don't believe so.

Good mail servers are harder to manage and upkeep (especially with spam
guards) at scale.

Enterprise Microsoft is probably the most forward-privacy you can get since
government agencies, high level corporations, and more all use this. They have
to have high regards to privacy and the some of the greatest in security
metrics.

~~~
throwGuardian
Is Outlook end to end encrypted? DDG has to "trust" that Microsoft won't read
their strategic emails, given that Bing is much more of a direct and in-range
competitor than Google is

~~~
rahuldottech
Bing isn't really a competitor to DDG. The vast majority of (English) DDG
search results come from Bing.

